# Problem mit Firefox



## anbis (31. Januar 2008)

Kein dramatisches Problem, aber dennoch äußerst nervig ehrlich gesagt.
Seit neusten ist mein Firefox nämlich etwas lustig drauf und versucht .php Seiten downzuladen statt sie zu öffnen. Besonders lustig ist das natürlich, wenn ich eine .php Datei auf meinem Rechner mit FF öffnen will und er sie von meinen Rechner auf meinen Rechner downloaden will (Microsoft-Logik?). 


Jedenfalls ist das Problem das erste Mal aufgetreten bei einem Webserver der anscheinend kein .php konnte, jedoch hat es sich eben überall ausgeweitet. Selbst meine mit php erstellte Website öffnet er nicht, obwohl diese eben auf dem Rechner liegt...
weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Gumbo (31. Januar 2008)

Werden die generierten Inhalte denn mit dem richtigen Inhaltstyp ausgeliefert? Also HTML als „text/html“, Klartext als „text/plain“, etc.


----------



## anbis (31. Januar 2008)

hmm so ganz versteh ich die Frage nicht, sorry. Als HTML ist das Dokument bzw der Code an sich schon deklariert, hat auch vorher immer funktioniert, nur jetzt eben plötzlich nicht mehr.


----------

